# MMA Record



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Whats your record in MMA?​ 
I dont have a record yet, but Im 3-0 in street fights since high school. I know its whole different world than sanctioned MMA, but Im gonna post my record as soon as I get a fight.


----------



## bigevil368 (Dec 4, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> Whats your record in MMA?​
> I dont have a record yet, but Im 3-0 in street fights since high school. I know its whole different world than sanctioned MMA, but Im gonna post my record as soon as I get a fight.


Dude don't take this the wrong way I am not flaming you just trying to talk sense to you and maybe save your life. Don't street fight.

You say you are 3-0 since high school....so you are fighting guys that barely have experienced ball drop yet. Stop before you meet some bad dude, who knows what he is doing, that wants to mess you up bad. 

Fighting is fine but do it in a controlled enviroment only. Join a club or a gym or something. Don't street fight it is far too dangerous for to many reasons to list.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

haha im 1 - 0, all thanks to my bjj :cheeky4: but i should never get into a street fight, they can pull wepons and gang beat, plus some idiots dont stop coming at you.


----------



## bigevil368 (Dec 4, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> haha im 1 - 0, all thanks to my bjj :cheeky4: but i should never get into a street fight, they can pull wepons and gang beat, plus some idiots dont stop coming at you.


100% agree, defend yourself if you are threatened sure, but don't look for a street fight if you can avoid it.

I once had a guy ask me to go outside when I was at the bar, I just laughed at him. I knew I could kick his azz but what I didn't know is if he was carrying a knife or gun or had other buddies around.

Ego is not worth dieing for. Avoid street fights whenever you can.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I avoid fighting at all costs. The only time I've had to do anything was when a gang came over and surrounded me while I was walking home. I couldn't see anyway out of it and one of them took a swing at my head so I punched the mouthy one in the nose. He went down so I jumped over him and ran. Thankfully I'm a good runner and I don't see any shame in running from 5+ people who want to stomp your face in for no reason. I got his blood on my fist though. Pretty sure his nose was spread.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> I avoid fighting at all costs. The only time I've had to do anything was when a gang came over and surrounded me while I was walking home. I couldn't see anyway out of it and one of them took a swing at my head so I punched the mouthy one in the nose. He went down so I jumped over him and ran. Thankfully I'm a good runner and I don't see any shame in running from 5+ people who want to stomp your face in for no reason. I got his blood on my fist though. Pretty sure his nose was spread.


Haha, you jumped over him, what i would uv done was go, "hey guys!" start waving in one driection so theyd all turn around and id run like thier no tomorow


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know if its the same in America, but there are people in England who go around in gangs and get off beating up people for no reason. I tried explaining that I didn't want any trouble and that I was just walking home but when one of them swung I didn't have any options. I would have normally ran but they had surrounded me so I couldn't do anything but lash out. It turned out okay


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

in 5 amateur bouts i am 4-1

wins:

1 tko
2 sub (2 rnc)
1 decision (split)

loss:

1 sub (yes, i got arm barred and im not proud lol)


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

anton said:


> in 5 amateur bouts i am 4-1
> 
> wins:
> 
> ...


Do you have a Sherdog profile? I am not doubting you I just want to see it.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

honestly, i wouldnt even know how to get one. these 5 fights are spread out over 2 years and i havent had a fight in months.


fighting comes after both school and my real job, lifeguarding...just something i do for fun and to stay in shape really.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

anton said:


> honestly, i wouldnt even know how to get one. these 5 fights are spread out over 2 years and i havent had a fight in months.
> 
> 
> fighting comes after both school and my real job, lifeguarding...just something i do for fun and to stay in shape really.


Do you know the name of anyone you have fought?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Im pretty sure you only get on sherdog when you fight professionally.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

bigevil368 said:


> Dude don't take this the wrong way I am not flaming you just trying to talk sense to you and maybe save your life. Don't street fight.
> 
> You say you are 3-0 since high school....so you are fighting guys that barely have experienced ball drop yet. Stop before you meet some bad dude, who knows what he is doing, that wants to mess you up bad.
> 
> Fighting is fine but do it in a controlled enviroment only. Join a club or a gym or something. Don't street fight it is far too dangerous for to many reasons to list.


HAHAHAAHA I can take care of myself. No I fought bigger and older guys... who get really embarrassed after I dominated them so they have to make up some lies or bring a gun next time they come around.

Ill fight anywhere, Im not scared for my life.... but Id much rather fight in an octagon.

Ivr been trainin for some time now, but I just being cautious about losing my first fight.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Amateur Kickboxing Record (Point system w/ full body gear): 17-6
15 Decisions
2 TKOs
6 Losses via decisions

Street Fights: 3-0
2 wins via wrist lock
1 win via standing arm bar

^no kidding


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Amateur Kickboxing Record (Point system w/ full body gear): 17-6
> 15 Decisions
> 2 TKOs
> 6 Losses via decisions
> ...



Pretty impressive amateur kickboxing record dude! 

Damn... standing arm bar? thats ****in amazing, the only time Ive ever beat someone with a standing armbar was in my dream, honestly. 

Did you make them call you the man or embarrass themselves somehow?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> Pretty impressive amateur kickboxing record dude!
> 
> Damn... standing arm bar? thats ****in amazing, the only time Ive ever beat someone with a standing armbar was in my dream, honestly.
> 
> Did you make them call you the man or embarrass themselves somehow?


LMAO actually yea I did I made all 3 of them do something. I always did it in class too. I told the kid I with the standing armbar to apologize and one guy with a wrist lock to eat some dirt, and a kid in a wrist lock to eat a beatle or something and apologize and give me his cigarettes... LOL the "kids" were like 15 and the "guy" was about 18.

When we would practice the wrist locks and shit in class you would always see people dancing. Our instructor always thought it was funny everytime he got one cranked or bent real good to tell his victim to "dance". When you have someone in a standing armbar, you have their arm upside down with their elbow on your shoulder and you are facing opposite directions and the lower you squat the more their arm bends backwards so they have to compensate the leverage by standing on their tip toes, eventually you can squat low enough to where they can't get any higher on their tip toes and they start moving their feet up and down trying to compensate for the leverage and keep their arm from snapping and it looks like they are dancing. I thought about telling the guy to dance in the street fight but I thought it would sound really gay like a Clint Eastwood line or something.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

HAHAHA LMAO I never thought of gettin a person to eat a beatle, maybe Ill find an insect around next time I get someone in a submission...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> HAHAHA LMAO I never thought of gettin a person to eat a beatle, maybe Ill find an insect around next time I get someone in a submission...


Haha he didn't actually eat it though he just put it in his mouth and I started laughing and told him I was just kidding. Then I said just give me your cigarettes and I won't break your wrist as slow as I possibly can and apologize to my g/f for throwing peanuts at her face several times even after we both asked you to stop. That kid was a little prick I shoulda broke his wrist just to teach him a lesson. I wanted to spit a big loogey in one of the kids' mouth that I fought but I don't remember which one. I just remember him begging me not to like I had a gun cocked and loaded at his temple or something. He almost started crying lol so I never did it.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Leave the fighting for those that are trained to do it in a controlled environment. Street fighting is not only dangerous but it makes you look like an idiot. That said, I've been in fights but not because I wanted to be. 

I'm probably about 3-0 in fist fights (intervening in fights my friends have, only to be sucker punched, resulting in me losing my cool) and 0-1 in wrestling matches (although I've only wrestled an O-lineman on my uni's team that is about 260lbs).

It's not like it was a sanctioned wrestling match though, it took place in our dorm lounge. Once every night someone would challenge the big guy and get dismantled in about 1-2minutes. I was the smallest guy on my floor, and I lasted about 10. He was exhausted and very surprised that I was able to escape his takedowns, take him down, guillotine him. Unfortunately I tapped though because I couldn't breathe under his hulking mass haha.

Anyway, fighting is cool to watch but it's really not cool on the streets.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Leave the fighting for those that are trained to do it in a controlled environment. Street fighting is not only dangerous but it makes you look like an idiot. That said, I've been in fights but not because I wanted to be.


No



Fedor>all said:


> I'm probably about 3-0 in fist fights (intervening in fights my friends have, only to be sucker punched, resulting in me losing my cool) and 0-1 in wrestling matches (although I've only wrestled an O-lineman on my uni's team that is about 260lbs).
> 
> It's not like it was a sanctioned wrestling match though, it took place in our dorm lounge. Once every night someone would challenge the big guy and get dismantled in about 1-2minutes. I was the smallest guy on my floor, and I lasted about 10. He was exhausted and very surprised that I was able to escape his takedowns, take him down, guillotine him. Unfortunately I tapped though because I couldn't breathe under his hulking mass haha.


Wow... thats amazing some big network should give you guys a contract and give you a spot on evening tv.

If the wrestling matches arent real I wouldnt give myself a record. If I had recorded everytime I trained It would be well into the hundreds... both ways.


----------



## bigevil368 (Dec 4, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> so they have to make up some lies or bring a gun next time they come around.
> Ill fight anywhere, Im not scared for my life



"So they have to bring a gun next time"...... thats my point kid. Bang your dead! End of story.

"I'll fight anywhere, I'm not scared for my life".....Bang your dead again kid! End of story

Ok kid you are coming off looking and sounding like a 13 old punk that never has even been in a fight. I know men that are tougher than you or I will even dream of being. They have served their country, defended their country, bled for their country, killed for their country, watch friends die for their country. Every time they have been in a fight they have been scared....b/c they know what life and death is about. You don't, lets hope you never have to learn. They have controlled a person's life and death in their hands. This is no joke kid. You need to wake up before you end up dead.

I really suggest you stop watching UFC and playing "Grand Theft Auto" it's giving you a Superman complex which is going to get you hurt bad or killed. Take from someone that has been in a few fights (not proud of that fact), beening doing martial arts for a long time, that martial arts and fighting there is nothing "magic" about it. Becoming a good fighter takes work, more work and more work. You are not born a good fighter. If you really want to become involved in fighting thats fine just do it in a controlled fashion.

You think any top UFC fighters currently go around fighting in bars? no They know its too dangerous and they have too much to lose. Sure they would defend themselves but they would not pick fights. 

Whoever you highly respect as a fighter (does not matter who), lets use Chuck as an example here. You think Chuck could walk into a bar and take on 5 guys at once? No he could not, b/c he would be hit with chairs, knife, gun, broken bottle, etc etc.

Street fights should be entered only when you fear for your safety. Street fighting is far to dangerous to enter into willingly.

Here is another example for you to think about. There is no Champion currently in Pride (other than Fedor) or UFC who has not been beaten several times in their careers. Do you think you are better than them? You think that you could go unbeaten forever in street fights?

It only takes you losing one fight and your dead if you are fighting the wrong badazz guy. Think about that kid. One lucky punch KO's you and you are down then the guy lays the boots to your head.....your dead. Or you line up to fight he pulls a gun or a knife. Gun and your dead. Knife....you really think you could fight a guy with your bare hands while he had a knife? I have tried fighting with knife vs knife very very hard not to get hit. Bare hands vs knife....well lets just say I know you will not be able to do it.

You doubt me? Try it with your friends. You use your bare hands, he uses a black felt marker (which is not quite as good as a knife but this is just an example for you to learn). You then try and just touch his head with your hands, not even trying to land a power shot, and lets see if he can touch you with his marker. If he touches you with the marker you are in big trouble, you would now be bleeding badly and perhaps dying.

I will stop preaching to you now b/c if you don't understand what I am warning you about by now then I am just wasting my breath. I hope you use you head and stop street fighting fast. Join a club (you will find how bad you really are at MMA when you fight someone who knows what they are doing) or join the military, they will show a few things. Good luck kid.


----------



## GrishkaD (Dec 31, 2006)

bigevil368 said:


> "So they have to bring a gun next time"...... thats my point kid. Bang your dead! End of story.
> 
> "I'll fight anywhere, I'm not scared for my life".....Bang your dead again kid! End of story
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree, you stated everything I was thinking when i read this kids post. My friends brother had the same mentality as you kid, thought he was a big bad man, oblivious to the whole world, not only is he dead now, the pain his family goes through each and every day because his bullshit "tough guy" act, is painful to see. You need to wake up and stop talking like a super-hero, all it takes like the guy said is one loss, and your done. You say your not afraid of losing your life, have you ever been in a situation where your life was in danger? a streetfight with a 14 year old punk doesnt count. If you have the balls join the army, you'll meet alot of tough guys like yourself who need a rude awakening to what reality is all about.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

"No?" That's all you have to say?

How delusional are you? It *is* dangerous, people get killed in street fights. Just because you think you are superman does not mean you are. All it takes is one guy to knock you out and you're completely helpless. Chances are that if you walk around with that stupid tough guy attitude, you will meet the wrong sort of person and your family will be living with the pain of losing you for the rest of their lives. It's so stupid man, don't go looking for fights, life is way too short.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea dude these people are right I won't go into as much detail as they did but they are 100% right. All my street fights were in one year when I was 15. I walk away from street fights now unless my, or someone else's life looks to be in some kind of danger. Any one person can die at any given moment, and by engaging in a street fight with a stranger, you just upped your chances by a shitload. Don't even worry about street fights, only a couple people will know about it anyway so it won't do a lot of good for you rep. Take that energy and put it to MMA, that way you can eventually get a huge reputation as well as a fat check every couple months.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

He is just a young kid who thinks that street fights make you cool or something. He will eventually learn the hard way because you cant win them all. Unless your Fedor. Kid, you should listen to your elders on this forum. Grow up and join a Gym and get into the true sport of fighting.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Lol. 

You're all a bunch of heroes. Gotta love the street fight stories to make yourself sound tough. I guess internet cred is as important as street cred these days.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Everyone is undefeated at streetfighting. Hahaha.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Lol.
> 
> You're all a bunch of heroes. Gotta love the street fight stories to make yourself sound tough. I guess internet cred is as important as street cred these days.


I really don't care if anyone believes me or not. It's not a big deal cuz I don't know anyone on here, but I do have a good time talking about the fights I was in. They were fun at the time because I was well versed in multiple martial arts and the guys I fought weren't versed in anything. Out of the three guys or kids or whatever you wanna call them I fought, I only punched one of them one time. And they were always the instigator's that started the fight. So I don't really have anything to be proud of that way, I never KOed anyone or did any serious damage. I made them apologize and maybe eat some dirt and that was the end of it. They didn't **** with me anymore. Don't you have any stories to tell??


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I am 2-1 in MMA im not professional yet. I havent lost since moving down to 185. I got a messed up knee so I havent has a match in a couple months.

But as for street fights, I dont really like street fights because I seen my boy get beat up real bad one time and it messed me up mentally. But for some reason I am prone to get into alot of fights when I go out. Its always when Im drunk, I just have a real short fuse. But if for you guys that are old enopugh to go to bars you know that there are alot of idiots out there that think they are tough guys and I cant stand it. So i tend to lose my cool with those clowns. I dont have any crazy stories, no flying armbars or ne thing but a couple of one sided beatings. And yes just like everyone else on these forums I am the Rickson Gracie of street fighting i havent lost yet. :laugh: 

But I do agree, dont start fights, but if someone is being an ass. PUT THEM IN THERE PLACE!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I am 2-1 in MMA im not professional yet. I havent lost since moving down to 185. I got a messed up knee so I havent has a match in a couple months.
> 
> But as for street fights, I dont really like street fights because I seen my boy get beat up real bad one time and it messed me up mentally. But for some reason I am prone to get into alot of fights when I go out. Its always when Im drunk, I just have a real short fuse. But if for you guys that are old enopugh to go to bars you know that there are alot of idiots out there that think they are tough guys and I cant stand it. So i tend to lose my cool with those clowns. I dont have any crazy stories, no flying armbars or ne thing but a couple of one sided beatings. And yes just like everyone else on these forums I am the Rickson Gracie of street fighting i havent lost yet. :laugh:
> 
> But I do agree, dont start fights, but if someone is being an ass. PUT THEM IN THERE PLACE!


You should ask some of your buddies that you train with if they know any Aikido or try to find some step-by-step manuals online and practice them sometimes with your training buddies. Standing armbars are truly one of the funnest things you could do in a fight, and as far as I know they are legal in MMA but no one uses them. They are kind of easy to learn they just take some practice to be able to do them on a dime and all in one swift motion without thinking. There's a thread in the standup section I made that explains how to do one, and one guy who read it said it worked on his dad or something and he said it was his new favorite move. Try it out see how you like it I think you will find it very useful and fun at the same time. You could be the first in MMA that I know of to use it in a match.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> I don't know if its the same in America, but there are people in England who go around in gangs and get off beating up people for no reason. I tried explaining that I didn't want any trouble and that I was just walking home but when one of them swung I didn't have any options. I would have normally ran but they had surrounded me so I couldn't do anything but lash out. It turned out okay


ya its the same in u.s.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I train MMA and I think got a fight in the summer. I've been to busy with school so I dunno if I will actually be ready and actually fight. I am 8-3 in karate but that was like when I was 12-14. I once landed a high kick, my only KO.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Just curious here, but how can you 'think' you've been in a fight?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

He said he thinks he is having a fight this summer, as in the future, hasn't happened yet, he isn't sure if it will.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

bigevil368 said:


> "So they have to bring a gun next time"...... thats my point kid. Bang your dead! End of story.
> 
> "I'll fight anywhere, I'm not scared for my life".....Bang your dead again kid! End of story
> 
> ...


I dont really care.... I know who I am. I dont even own a video console. Its a mindset I have grown up with. A mind set like "kill or be killed" I listent to my basic instincts, if it gets me killed that sucks.

Anyways Ive been trainin for mma for some time now... I actually have much better stand up than must of the guys I train with now ven many of the boxers that train in the gym. 

Stop commenting about my street fighting ways.... This thread was started for people to display their records... A street fighting thread is somewhere else


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> I dont really care.... I know who I am. I dont even own a video console. Its a mindset I have grown up with. A mind set like "kill or be killed" I listent to my basic instincts, if it gets me killed that sucks.
> 
> Anyways Ive been trainin for mma for some time now... I actually have much better stand up than must of the guys I train with now ven many of the boxers that train in the gym.
> 
> Stop commenting about my street fighting ways.... This thread was started for people to display their records... A street fighting thread is somewhere else


Hehe... That's pretty typical and sadly ignorant of a lot of younger kids now a days. And people lament over that. Sure...

It's good to see that you train. But if your view is only relegated to your small tear drop existance in this ocean we call the world, then it's too small to be called realistic.

Furthermore, if you didn't want people to comment on your "street fighting ways" then don't post it up. You do realize that this is a forum, right? I hope that much hasn't escaped you.

Keep training and keep out of trouble kid. Hopefully life will be merciful enough to keep yourself, (or worst) any of your loved ones away from harm that your "instincts" will bring upon you. Regret and lamentation is a hard way to learn that instincts bely our non-evolved, carnal natures, and that the 90% of our brain matter that doesn't function on that level should have been utilized better.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I do realize this is a forum, but this thread is dedicated towards MMA records... I posted that street figting record because I have yet to compete in the cage. Anyways we are all monkeys... so none of this really matters.


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

3-0 

Two by submission, one by TKO.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Do you have any vids?


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

Nah, I'm taping my next fight for a friend of mine though, he wants to see me walk out with my Saku mask.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Sweet dude... post it on this forum


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> I do realize this is a forum, but this thread is dedicated towards MMA records... I posted that street figting record because I have yet to compete in the cage. Anyways we are all monkeys... so none of this really matters.


So if you didn't want people discussing your street fighting, why did you start talking about it?

Contradictions, contradictions, kiddo.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Street fighting is so dumb, MMA has nothin to do with street fighting, MMA is about disclipline, keeping your cool and using strategy.

Street fighting is just when the emotions get the better of you.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Goddamnit you ****in quoted me and didnt even listen to what I was sayin... Im not ****in contradictiing myself dumbass.

dont even ****in post about my joy for fighting... post your record... if you have one


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

_I posted that street figting record because I have yet to compete in the cage_

Your street fighting record is about as valid as my university dorm wrestling matches man. The contradiction the above poster pointed out is that you're saying this topic is designated MMA Records, yet YOU posted your Street-fighting record which has NOTHING to do with MMA. 

Don't get your panties in a twist when someone picks out a mistake, if you can't take criticism, how the hell could you even become an MMA fighter? Those guys get picked apart for their faults/mistakes by their coaches/trainers on a daily basis.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

It wasnt a mistake dumbass... and by no means is a little grappling practice as valid as a real fight.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I am 2-1 in MMA im not professional yet. I havent lost since moving down to 185. I got a messed up knee so I havent has a match in a couple months.
> 
> But as for street fights, I dont really like street fights because I seen my boy get beat up real bad one time and it messed me up mentally. But for some reason I am prone to get into alot of fights when I go out. Its always when Im drunk, I just have a real short fuse. But if for you guys that are old enopugh to go to bars you know that there are alot of idiots out there that think they are tough guys and I cant stand it. So i tend to lose my cool with those clowns. I dont have any crazy stories, no flying armbars or ne thing but a couple of one sided beatings. And yes just like everyone else on these forums I am the Rickson Gracie of street fighting i havent lost yet. :laugh:
> 
> But I do agree, dont start fights, but if someone is being an ass. PUT THEM IN THERE PLACE!


Exactly my thoughts on this issue


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> Whats your record in MMA?​
> I dont have a record yet, but Im 3-0 in street fights since high school. I know its whole different world than sanctioned MMA, but Im gonna post my record as soon as I get a fight.



Its cool that you can defend yourself and all but streetfights are nothing to brag about. there just dumb and dangerous.You can have the skills of Fedor but as long as your oppoent has a gun or a knife its over for you. The guys you fought praobly diserved being beat up though.

I dont do MMA but my BJJ record is 10-1

wins:
4-decisions
6-submissions
5 armbars and 1 triangle

losses:
1 decisions 2-0 by a takedown

I made the mistake of jumping gaurd during a takedown giving the guy 2pts. I had a close armbar and would have one the decision if it was for the takedown. The guy was lay-and-preying towards the end :dunno: Oh well nobodies perfect.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Okay were gettin somewhere by posting actual martial arts records, but Ive already heard all aboout the dangers of street fighting and then some... so it would be cool to drop it


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> Goddamnit you ****in quoted me and didnt even listen to what I was sayin... Im not ****in contradictiing myself dumbass.
> 
> dont even ****in post about my joy for fighting... post your record... if you have one


Don't talk about your joy of street fighting? Didn't you post a thread for the purpose of discussion, which you can't necessarily control? Wow, this UnseenKing lad is full of valid points and intelligence. Why, look at him go..

Since I don't do MMA either, I guess my "street fighting" record is 2-1, although posting about it on an MMA message forum is about as lame as it gets.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Im an MMAist you dumb ****in ape... I just enjoy fighting as do many of the top MMAist in the world. Matter of fact Bas Rutten has been qutoed on talking about his many bar fights as well as reports of Lee Murray getting into many street brawls.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Bas Ruttens many bar fights probably come about because he is a bouncer. Lee Murray is just a dumb ass.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Interview from MMA4Life (friend of Bas)


Question #7. Does he still beat asses outside bars?
He said something along the line of "Only if they start something, then of course" to which we both laughed.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

That intervew was way after his bouncer days


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

I dont mean any disrespect but dont ever compare yourself to Bas Rutten or Lee Murray. These guys fight professinally you honestly just sound like a bully who trains for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I didnt compare myself to them I simply stated I, as well as many top MMAist, enjoy fighting


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Its more of an exapmle rather than comparison


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

street fights are fun to watch but i wouldnt want to get in one


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

^^I understand what your saying and yes The guys in UFC, Pride, KOTC etc. enjoy fighting but for the most part there badass tough attitudes go away when they leave the ring. Proably when you train as long as they do you start to relize that fighting outside of the ring just isnt worth it. Rutten was probably kidding around when he said he fights outside the ring hence him and the interviwer laugh after the comment was made. He jokes around a lot from what I have seen. As for Lee Murray yeah I think I heard he gets in street fights too but I also heard he's a low life and a criminal if thats what you wanna be than be my guest. People talk **** about me sometimes I just laugh it off. People can think what they want about me as long as my lifes not in danger I dont see myself raising a fist. All im trying to say to you is real MMA fighter tend not to take it out of the ring.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Okay dude its settled


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

An MMAist, huh? Very well put. 

This kid makes me giggle.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Mixed Martial ArtIST


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

What martial arts do you know? You don't have to call everyone names either when they point out things you aren't happy about (just a word of advice).


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

this thread doesnt really have a good point


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

thats true, not a good point. I doubt that guy fights at all. He probably has a complex because he wants to be a good fighter so bad but he is too lazy to train, like most shit talkers.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

He seems to have that holier than thou attitude. He'll learn the hard way when someone wipes the floor with his ass.


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

All kids are like that really, so it's no big deal.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

wtf Im no kid... Im a ****in man and I probably train harder than most of you


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> this thread doesnt really have a good point


This thread has a great point, but its not being used for that. This thread was SUPPOSED to be for posting mma records, but people seem to use it for spamming


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I train in Gracie Baja Jiu-Jitsu under Fight Finder - Andy Foster's Mixed Martial Arts Statisticsand also train in Boxing, but my main emphasis is on BJJ.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

That's why I called you a go getter! You're just that good. Apparently.

Oh yeah, triple posting should also be considered spamming, no?


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Not to be too technical, but I hate to break it to you boy but at 13 you're only a kid. You can't drive, you can't work, you still need parents to sign off on things. Hell, you can't even join the ROTC.

You're still 3 years away before you can even be of legal age of consent. Not only that, but you probaly haven't even come to the point that your voice doesn't crack if you get excited.

You're a kid. Take it for what it is and don't try to be anything more. You'll miss it before you know it.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

LMAO he's 13? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Isn't that barely passible for the site's Terms of Service during registration?


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

> Not to be too technical, but I hate to break it to you boy but at 13 you're only a kid. You can't drive, you can't work, you still need parents to sign off on things. Hell, you can't even join the ROTC.
> 
> You're still 3 years away before you can even be of legal age of consent. Not only that, but you probaly haven't even come to the point that your voice doesn't crack if you get excited.
> 
> You're a kid. Take it for what it is and don't try to be anything more. You'll miss it before you know it.





Fedor>all said:


> LMAO he's 13? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Isn't that barely passible for the site's Terms of Service during registration?


Are you guys talking to me?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

If you're another account of the topic creator, then yes.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Are you guys talking to me?


Nope... Talking to the OP. Besides, I think I've already told you that too.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

No im not another account.


And oh okay.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

19 year old Alpha Male


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

19? My bad...

But you can't legally drink or own a firearm. Hell, you don't even have access to all the of the first 10 amendments. Yeah, you're still a kid.

At 19, if you were a cute chick I wouldn't even date you. I wouldn't be able to take you to any of the spots I would normally go!


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Onganju said:


> 19? My bad...
> 
> But you can't legally drink or own a firearm. Hell, you don't even have access to all the of the first 10 amendments. Yeah, you're still a kid.
> 
> At 19, if you were a cute chick I wouldn't even date you. I wouldn't be able to take you to any of the spots I would normally go!



You can drink at 19 in canada, and theoraticly you can own a gun, drink do anything at any age.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Only MMA Records From This Point


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Does that include my street fighting record? Cause I'm the badassest street fighter there ever was.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Onganju said:


> 19? My bad...
> 
> But you can't legally drink or own a firearm. Hell, you don't even have access to all the of the first 10 amendments. Yeah, you're still a kid.
> 
> At 19, if you were a cute chick I wouldn't even date you. I wouldn't be able to take you to any of the spots I would normally go!


He may very well be a cute chick. I'm looking into it.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

TheJame said:


> He may very well be a cute chick. I'm looking into it.


Hahhah. I could have sworn that he/she said that he/she was 16 when he/she first posted. :dunno:


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

UnseenKing said:


> wtf Im no kid... Im a ****in man and I probably train harder than most of you


At 19, you're still a kid. I'm older than you and i'd say that i'm still a kid.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

TheJame said:


> He may very well be a cute chick. I'm looking into it.





VinceD said:


> Hahhah. I could have sworn that he/she said that he/she was 16 when he/she first posted. :dunno:


You guys are obviously tryin to flirt with me... Im not a gay...you both post somewhere else with your shit or pm each other like the little girls you wish you were.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Im 19 
Im a drinker
Im an Alpha Male
I train for MMA
I enjoy fighting
I will probably get into a bar fight sometime in my future, but I will not be the one that started it.


This is the way it is.... theres no one that can influence my views and definatley no one that will lead me in any other direction.


----------



## PreservedSwine (Feb 15, 2007)

UnseenKing said:


> Im 19
> Im a drinker
> Im an Alpha Male
> I train for MMA
> ...


fix'd for accuracy


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Envy is a Sin


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

So is Pride.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Confidence rather than Pride


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> Im 19
> Im a drinker
> Im an Alpha Male
> I train for MMA
> ...


What exactly makes you an Alpha Male? You ain't no Monty Brown, sucka.

And you ain't got the POOOOOUUUUUUUUNNNNNNCEEEEE-AH! 

PERIOD!


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Lmfao


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wtf? Alpha Male? What are you, some kind of monkey? *looks down at your next post* *notices it is a monkey*

*slowly backs out of topic*


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

we're all monkeys... we just have bigger brains than the ones in the zoos


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, but can monkies street fight as well as YOU say you can?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

hell no! im the street fighting master... the guru of street war... the back alley champ


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Why dont you take your streetfighting to the next level and get involved in an organized fight? Or do you just want to have streetfights your whole life?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

My trainer is gonna unleash me in a few months.... right now Im helping train a fellow fighter for a St. Patricks Day event Home


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Unleash? Stop hyping yourself up man, you'll be extremely disappointed if and when you eventually get your ass-handed to you.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

this is the way my trainer likes to refer to our debut... he "unleashes" all of the guys he trains.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

lol, well good luck.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Three guys from my gym are gonna be fighting in this event... only 1 pro though


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Close this topic and save yourself.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL! Thats a good one.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Hell No!!!


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

My first sanctioned MMA fight will be in two weeks on August 4 in Dalton, Georgia.

It will be in the 135 Lb Bantamweight divison.

I will be facing 6'0" Kickboxer out of ATT in Atlanta

If my knuckle heals by then, I'll post up the fight vid as well as my record right after.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

I am 4 - 0 in mma.

maybe 100 - 1 in street fights.

Before I got my act together I was a streetfighting fool.
My best friend and I were feeling bulletproof and started a fight with a whole gang of asian kids and I got hit in the back of the head with a tire iron, 10 staples in the skull.
It was fun, then my won was born 20 days later. I haven't been in a street fight since.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I forgot about this horrible, horrible thread. 

Where've you been, UnseenKing? Were you preparing for your unleashing in a secret, hidden location for street fighters?


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Undisputed 0-0 :thumb02:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Omg, who brought this thread up...


Some poor, unknowing s.o.b, that's who.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> My first sanctioned MMA fight will be in two weeks on August 4 in Dalton, Georgia.
> 
> It will be in the 135 Lb Bantamweight divison.
> 
> ...


6'0" and 135 lbs? WTF? If you punch him hard enough in the face you might be able to break his entire body in half.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

6 ft 135... wtf u could blow him over with a sneeze


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I have 0:1 in streetfighting. 

Three years ago i stand at a bus station, drunken and asleep standing. Then someone hit me with a pistol ad my head. I was confused and bloody but could runaway.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

This is old.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I once knocked out a bear and armbared a snake.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

yo just watch bas's video (lethal street fighting)and think they're peeps out there thst are sicker than him


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

This would be a grerat thread whether its old or new, if the old criticism didnt come back.

I have a way different outlook on street fighting now, since I first created this thread. About 3 weeks ago I got jumped after defending my brother at a pool hall. Although, I beat 2 dudes asses and my bro beat the hell out of his opponent, I was still kicked in the head many, many times while I was putting a dude in a RNC.

Now my views are to just avoid trouble and not fight unless I'm really, really puched that far. 

I dont think I'll be able to take this fight in Aug. because Im gonna have to spend some time in jail for violating probation. Hopefully I'll only get 6 months and do 2 for 1 and get 3. After I get out I'll train for about 2 months and fight my next fight pro.


----------



## Couddell (Jun 24, 2007)

Lmao, Im like 20-3 from fights at school.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

20-3?

I doubt your school would let you back after that many fights, pal.

EDIT: And UnseenKing, I'm pretty sure this thread was destined for failure the entire time.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> This would be a grerat thread whether its old or new, if the old criticism didnt come back.
> 
> I have a way different outlook on street fighting now, since I first created this thread. About 3 weeks ago I got jumped after defending my brother at a pool hall. Although, I beat 2 dudes asses and my bro beat the hell out of his opponent, I was still kicked in the head many, many times while I was putting a dude in a RNC.
> 
> ...



:eek03: 
Hope you mean it man. Jail is the wrong direction for a kid your age. Good Luck.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

You're going to jail for self-defense?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I only got 5 days and the judge reinstated the same terms of probation. 

I was in jail because my failure to sign up for some alcohol counseling. I didnt really think I needed it, but my p.o. placed a warrant on me.


----------

